# Band logo



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok so the name of my half assed band is Zentrifuge. We used to call ourselves Celestial Vision but my friend did a little side thing called Zentrifuge and we all thought that sounded a lot cooler. Coming up with a decent logo is a real pain in the ass. I want something like really futuristic looking. I had an idea to put 2 Zs together to use as a logo (kinda like the Opeth O and the Metallica M star thing) but well it just looks like a backwards swastika (see example) so I dont think its a good idea lol. Anybody have any suggestions?

These are some of the past things. Im not so crazy about the font though. I would like something a little more industrial/futuristic looking.


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2010)

Demoniac is awesome at doing futuristic stuff like that. You should PM him.


----------



## Sir Euric (Oct 28, 2010)

I haven't seen the last two before cousin Possumkiller.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

That was Adams experiments. 

You have a low post count.


----------



## Sir Euric (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL, because I haven't been on this site for a long while, I like the second one, but the word Zentrifuge needs to be bigger.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, but Ive found who we are gonna work with. Badass guy with exactly the style we were looking for.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2010)

PM Mischa or Demoniac as he's known on the boards, seriously, he does wicked stuff at very reasonable rates


----------

